# LNT short ram. so far, CEL free.



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

i thank this odd idea to a mixture of boredom and








well, since i have some time to kill before getting my fix for my LNT CAI (about 3 months to spare http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) i decided to try something different.
LNT says that the second pipe is the issue, so i decided to just get rid of it all together and see what happens.
so far i've made it 80 miles CEL free. 
just thought i'd share my little project with you guys and if anyone is interested i'll post up some pics and keep it updated every so often with how far i get before the CEL catches me, my goal is that it never does.


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hmm sounds very interesting. did you just stick the filter on right after the maf? i'm going to tried this tomorrow


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: LNT short ram. so far, CEL free. (MKVJET08)*

I live in a rainforest/slushbucket and this would be a nice option for 6 months of the year. Maybe a heatshield if it sits up that high? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i just turned mine into a short ram and i'm going to see if i throw any cel tonight. do you know how to reset the readiness codes?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

they should offer both variations. a regular short ram intake and a cold air extension...


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mkvjet08's idea is the best! took the car out today drove over 100 miles and still cel free ! great idea before i only got 30 before it came on


----------



## soundguydave (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: LNT short ram. so far, CEL free. (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_I live in a rainforest/slushbucket and this would be a nice option for 6 months of the year. Maybe a heatshield if it sits up that high? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Not a bad idea for me too. I was actually thinking of putting the stock airbox on during the winter.


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

so how did you guys do this?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

sorry about the lack of responses guys, been at the beach the last 2 days and unfortunately since i didn't take my car i'm still at 80 miles. i did get to drive a 325i though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








ok
*vince 557* - yep i put the filter directly onto the MAF. i noticed the filter was very close to the headlight housing so u picked up one of those corner braces to screw in like some other guys recommended.
and no, unfortunately i dont know how to reset that.
*sagerabbit* - heatshield sounds good, i planned on trying to fab one up with some light sheetmetal or something but i don't know when i'll have the time to really do that, i work too much.
*cruiz2007* - its very simple, just delete the second pipe. hook the first pipe up like normal, install the MAF, then stick the filter on the MAF. (tip - put the filter on the MAF before putting the MAF on the first pipe)
and since you guys seem to be driving more miles than i do, keep us posted with how far you're getting CEL free. i really hope this works out. and honestly, i dont feel a difference in power with or without that second pipe. i actually think it sounds better as a short ram
good luck guys


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

took another 10, 15 miles today so far so good and most of my readiness has reset too w00t i can get an inspection sticker soon! still no cel. i love this short ram and might just leave it that way. also mkvjet08 i already got the corner brace on it so it helps. maybe i might look for a smaller filter or something. i'm guess i'm the second one to pull this short ram thing off. i think it's sig worthy


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hope this works out, Tag


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

haha very sig worthy, i just put 30 more miles on and im gonna put another 50-60 on tonite. oh i meant to ask before, i didn't know how to reset the readiness because i have no clue what you're referring to, fill me in?


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey, Can I see pics of it? I want to see how it's installed.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*

sure, i'll try to have them up tomorrow


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

when i had the cel every time i cleared it via vagcom there was a readiness icon on the screen and when you click it it tells you what you pass and fail. theres 8 things you need to pass in order to pass emissions. Before i turned it into a srai i only pass 4. so far i'm up to 6 and i just need to drive more in order to pass everything. To sum it all up it basically tests your engine system.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*

ohh i get it.
alright well i am now at 203 miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im workin on those pics now


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*

here are the pics of the short ram
i just realized, for those of you who have the IAT sensor on their intakes will not be able to make this short ram, the hole for the IAT sensor is on the second pipe if i'm not mistaken. i'm not 100% sure since i don't have the sensor.
anyways, enjoy.



















_Modified by MKVJET08 at 11:53 AM 8-2-2008_


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

im going to try this till the fix comes out... ill just tape my iat to the filter


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

What does the IAT sensor look like?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (SpiderX1016)*

they are only on the 05-07s. if you look at your stock intake, on the pipe where the air comes in and goes into the engine cover, its that sensor that is sticking out there. you can't miss it its the only one on that pipe.

NO NEED TO TAPE YOUR IAT TO THE FILTER!
i take my comment back earlier about how you can't use my idea if you have the IAT sensor. just install the intake like i did, then put your engine cover back on and put the pipe where the IAT is on back on. although the IAT isn't actually connected to the real intake, it is still reading that the air is at an acceptable temperature


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

I just did this as a temporary measure until the fix is out, but, I don't imagine the intake is as effective as a real SRI


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (CRUIZ2007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CRUIZ2007* »_I just did this as a temporary measure until the fix is out, but, I don't imagine the intake is as effective as a real SRI

well yeah, thats the entire point of this. i mentioned that in my OP btw. and so far it's working, I'm now 285 miles CEL free.


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it's looking good for me too i've gone 175 miles cel free your way ahead of me so we can say for sure it's going to be cel free with the srai


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

this should be more effective than a sri due to the fact its sucking some colder air from the hole where the cai was .


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

everyone though, most likely is suffering from fuel trims


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (esp)*

if we are its obviously minor if the ecu hasn't picked up on it yet and thrown the CEL
btw, 320 miles now.


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nice


----------



## meaculpa1 (Jul 10, 2007)

Got a cel : MAF Signal Too Low : MIL ON


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Not necessarily, my car was running trims at 14% and not throwing a CEL...that's a lot.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

the cel went off after this little mod. NO CEL. i tied my iat near my filter so the temp represents the air going into my intake so the computer can make its calculations n stuff.


----------



## meaculpa1 (Jul 10, 2007)

how did you tied it ? tape ? you got a picture ?


----------



## dubbbunny (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (meaculpa1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meaculpa1* »_how did you tied it ? tape ? you got a picture ? 

a picture would be awesome. i installed the lnt cai last week and received a cel after 40 miles. reinstalled and it popped up again after another 30 and i have been driving around with it ever since. i am going to attempt this later today after the rain stops.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

i just took the iat wire and tied it to some wire near the filter. ill take a pic sometime


----------



## nate122 (Mar 28, 2008)

hi i had a quick question.
i was interested in getting the lnt cai but of course like all 08 owners. i didnt want the cel light.
if i install the cai and the cel light is on. and i change it to short ram. will it turn off? or will i have to get it vag com'd?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

how much did the intake cost...looks good. I need something for the mk4.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

LNT had an introductory price of $180 shipped, they might still be selling at that price.
e-mail [email protected] , he'll let you know.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (nate122)*

just unplug the battery when you are changing it and it will turn off


----------



## dubbbunny (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

after a cel i decided to try the short ram. so far cel free for 52 miles and it sounds great. i have an 07 so the temp sensor was a little bit of a problem but a hose clamp seemed to solve it.
the sensor sits nicely on the part of the maf housing that sticks out and the clamp holds it securely in place.


















_Modified by dubbbunny at 6:17 PM 8-9-2008_


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

great idea dub


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just did it, and passed the 20 mile mark with 0 cel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (CRUIZ2007)*

i'm glad this idea is working out for everyone
i forgot about it and reset my trip odometer after i filled up (habbit) so i don't know exactly how far ive gone CEL free but a good guess would be close to 600 miles. not too shabby


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

what kind of gas milage u guys gettin with the short ram setup???cause i heard the LNT brings ur gas milage down?


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

*Re: (08 VduB WaBBiT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 VduB WaBBiT* »_what kind of gas milage u guys gettin with the short ram setup???cause i heard the LNT brings ur gas milage down?

It brings it down a little bit. I used to get 260 miles on a half a tank and now I get about 240. Now, when I became speed racer, I would get around 230 miles. With the cai, however, I'm lucky if I hit 200. This is all on a half of a tank of gas. I always fill the car at the half mark


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have the worst luck. I just hit the 100 mile mark, and i've got a cel, even with this setup. Seriously, wth.


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cracKness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cracKness* »_I have the worst luck. I just hit the 100 mile mark, and i've got a cel, even with this setup. Seriously, wth.

I know your pain, just over 1000 miles, and got a CEL. So I just put the rest of the intake back on.


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (08 VduB WaBBiT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 VduB WaBBiT* »_what kind of gas milage u guys gettin with the short ram setup???cause i heard the LNT brings ur gas milage down?

I actually get really good mileage; my tank last week lasted 405 miles until gas light came on. I just wasn't really pushing the car. Most of it was all freeway mileage.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (4ty-phive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4ty-phive* »_
It brings it down a little bit. I used to get 260 miles on a half a tank and now I get about 240. Now, when I became speed racer, I would get around 230 miles. With the cai, however, I'm lucky if I hit 200. This is all on a half of a tank of gas. I always fill the car at the half mark









240-260 on half a tank








holy crap, i get that much full to empty, but thats all city. you must only drive it on the highway

oh and BTW my mileage Barely went down with the short ram or the CAI. maybe 5 miles per tank, MAYBE.


----------



## 08 VduB WaBBiT (Apr 3, 2008)

damn u guys are still gettin cel and bad gas milage with this set up???looks like im gonna be buyin the carbonio since it seems to be the least CEL prone intake out for the 08's...




_Modified by 08 VduB WaBBiT at 11:48 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

There is no way to accurately gauge gas mileage when you only fill up "half-tank". Gas mileage will be about the same except that now the car sound f**kin' awesome to rev and you'll see a decrease from the extra throttle pushes.
When I was keeping track with full tanks of gas I was getting AT LEAST what I was before the intake.


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_240-260 on half a tank









holy crap, i get that much full to empty, but thats all city. you must only drive it on the highway

oh and BTW my mileage Barely went down with the short ram or the CAI. maybe 5 miles per tank, MAYBE.

You are right my friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am doing mostly highway. And yes you can accurately gauge gas mileage on a half of a tank if you only use half a tank. Everyone knows that your first half is used slower than your second half. IMO, I think it's a waste of money to take the tank to empty


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

4ty-phive, I'm curious how you gauge how much gas is used when the needle reaches the halfway mark? The first "half" tank is probably somewhere between the 1/2 and 3/4 mark on the dial not the middle mark. The needle hardly moves at all off of the full mark for the first 100 kms (60miles). The gauge is hardly an objective way to gauge mpg unless taken from full to empty. That's my opinion, and I can see how you would get a rough estimate of consumption by going to the mid-mark on the gauge.
LNT intake FTW!


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_... The gauge is hardly an objective way to gauge mpg unless taken from full to empty. That's my opinion, and I can see how you would get a rough estimate of consumption by going to the mid-mark on the gauge.
LNT intake FTW!

Just a wild guess, but a somewhat accurate gauge of consumption would come when filling up the tank, you can figure out roughly how much you've used up by how much you have to put back in


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (cracKness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cracKness* »_
Just a wild guess, but a somewhat accurate gauge of consumption would come when filling up the tank, you can figure out roughly how much you've used up by how much you have to put back in









Ah, yes. Gauging by the fill up makes sense now. I thought the previous poster was just looking at the gauge and judging mpg from that. My bad.
It rained here this week (for the first time in weeks) and I'm looking forward to doing the SRI mod come the rainy season! There are plenty of puddles on the road at times that the CAI will make me worry too much.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I take my second post back.
When I finally looked under the hood again after the cel with the short ram mod, I noticed something. My bracket mod was missing a bolt (the one screwed into the car, not the intake), and the intake had shifted rightward a little bit... Enough to let air in somewhere else, and I won't say where, but it was stupid stupid. Anyways, Put another one in, tightened it really good, tightened all the clamps again, even tighter (gotta love wrenches) and 70 miles in, cel free. I take back my "wth" comment, and replace it with "i'm a dumbass who should tighten screws better."
Figured I'd let everyone know, whether you do the bracket mod or not, make sure you tighten things good. That whole area vibrates like a mofo and will loosen things up if you don't.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cracKness)*

glad to hear that you're CEL free now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Gone are the days when a CAI is a simple install I guess. I cant believe these cars are so sensitive to all of this. I may wind up just getting the K&N panel filter and gutting my stock box.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

My bracket mod came loose too and I could hear it from inside the car when taking off from a standstill (low revs). Going downstairs to tighten it all down right now!


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_ tighten










_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_ Going downstairs


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_I may wind up just getting the K&N panel filter

buy mine


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

lol Thanks, but Right now, Getting coils is my first priority.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_Not necessarily, my car was running trims at 14% and not throwing a CEL...that's a lot.


no thats not.
before i got tunned i had trims of 24% with my home made intake


_Modified by rangerbrown at 1:06 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

She's back, at 166 miles. I'm just confused. I checked everything out, everything's nice and tight and in place, no reason for there to be one :/


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Here's an interesting twist, and I'm not sure if it's pure coincidence or not but....
After reading around and seeing that a certain company with a certain intake stated that the rabbit would give higher performance numbers with higher octane fuel, I figured what could hurt and i filled with mid (89). About 40 miles into filling up, my cel goes away. Like magic. Weird. But i'm gonna keep filling with mid from now on. For those of you with the cel after checking everything and doing the short ram mod, switch to 89 and see if that does anything. Makes me wonder if that would cure the cel with the cold air 2nd pipe...


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cracKness)*

hmm thats interesting, definitely keep us posted on whether or not the CEL comes back. ive heard that its not good to put over 87 fuel unless your ECU has been reprogramed to accept it..


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, false alarm. Started the car up last night and out of the blue it was back. Now i'm just confused...
And about the octane... it's not necessarily bad to put in higher octane fuel, but chances are there won't be a benefit. The only reason it isn't good to do it, is because of the extra 2-3 bucks it may cost your wallet. My guess is that now i'll have a cel that goes away and comes back at odd times. I'm seriously considering going back to the stock intake


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cracKness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cracKness* »_I'm seriously considering going back to the stock intake









well, you won't be the only one to go back to stock. i abandoned my own idea for this short ram 2 days ago. 
i just felt that it was getting really uncomfortable to drive. the rev-hang/decel lag seemed to be getting worse and my shifts just felt so rough i finally got sick of it. i forgot how much smoother and comfortable stock was lol... i also forgot how much power was gained with the intake








i had this set-up for close to 2000 miles with no CEL but i drive too much city and just couldnt stand the way my car was beginning to feel so i'm just going to stay stock either until i get the fix from LNT or until i get flashed.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Realistically, an Intake isn't going to be the deciding factor between winning the race with "that honda" that just so happens to roll up on you at the stoplight... An Intake isn't going to be the deciding factor in weather or not you win 2nd or 3rd in a show.
What an Intake is, is a 180-300$ Filter on a tube that increases performance slightly, makes a little extra noise, and supports other modifications for a lump-sum addition of power. All of which, is pretty minimal, seeing as we drive 2.5's that aren't exactly performance monsters. Expectations of grandeur are silly unless you wish to go turbo, or some companies get off their duff and finally make some decent all motor parts. Until they come down in price significantly, and work flawlessly, No company has my respect or business.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

i won 1st in a show with my intake


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

and I won 1st in a show with a bone stock car over 20 other cars with intakes in my class.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

lol chill, it was a joke.
obviously you don't care for an intake too much, which is cool, but the rest of us do.
if you have any helpful info about this intake for us... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you just want to bash the intake that the rest of us have already purchased... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Nah man, it's all good. I'll be first in line when a company comes out with an intake and a guarantee.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

cool, i'll probably be in line right behind you


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

See, the problem is that we were already in that line from over a year ago. Seems like everyone forgot that.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cracKness)*

I can understand it taking a while for a company to work out some kinks, but for the most part, I'm accustom to a company doing that on their own vehicles, and releasing a part, that for lack of better terms, is perfect. It's not really LNT, Carbonio, neuspeed... on an 08, there's got to be some reason why they still throw CEL's, and i've yet to be convinced as to why, and how it's going to be fixed. it's kind of aggravating, because I'd really like to buy a CAI, but it's not going to happen soon.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (turbomonkeyexpress)*

well, i give props to LNT for at least being honest to their customers...
Carbonio, Neuspeed, evo, ect. have all stated their intake will not throw a CEL, while every single company has customers with CELs as a direct result of their intake. what's their answer to the customers problem? "You must not have installed it correctly"
...
at least LNT said to their customers before their first sale that "it is not guaranteed yet, there IS a possibility, but you can still buy now and if you do get a CEL we will fix it... for free."
honestly, i think they are still the best company with an intake out right now just because they are honest and because they are the only company that is giving a shot at a 100% guaranteed no CEL intake.
yes, they are taking a VERY long time, but if it works it will be well worth it IMO.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to LNT


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVJET08)*

Not for nothing, but the were honest after the fact. The only reason I bought their intake over others was the promise of no cel. I thought that was the reason why it took them an extra year after it was "almost ready" . Does nobody remember that this was their claim from the get-go? 
Honestly, that stupid little light wouldn't bug me while they came out with a "fix", but the problem is that the car runs differently with it on. The performance/sound that is gained with the intake, is gone when the light comes on. Maybe i'm the only one that experiences this?
Whether I am or not, mine is coming off tomorrow :/
EDIT: Here's a question: If the problem is with the second pipe, why are we still getting cel's without it? Anyone thought of that?


_Modified by cracKness at 9:27 AM 9-7-2008_


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hate double posting, but here's an added twist. Last night I did 3 things I don't normally do.
1) Had people in my car
2) Had the A/C on
3) Went on the highway and opened her up getting on
A few seconds later, the cel went away. Felt much smoother again, and when i dropped them off, I could feel the increase in performance (though a better description would be lack of restriction... it feels like it wants to go faster but something's not letting it while the cel is on). Discuss.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

ive never noticed a performance drop when the cell comes on...


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

I tried to do this and the filter just wouldn't go onto the maf like in the picture. It was way too small. Is mine different then everyone elses? Why?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (cyclegrip)*

it shouldn't be any different, you just have to push it on, it doesn't just slide perfectly on. just put it so part of it is on at an angle and sort of twist and push it on


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_it shouldn't be any different, you just have to push it on, it doesn't just slide perfectly on. just put it so part of it is on at an angle and sort of twist and push it on

I tried this so many times, I put the clamp on first so it wouldn't constrict the expansion of the filter and I finally got it on, but I couldn't get the clamp to go on then


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (cyclegrip)*

i actually put the filter on the MAF first, then loosened the clamp until it came apart then put it back around the filter and put it back together


----------



## bkny (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Okay, i think I know why I get CEL, i read that i can just tie the IAT sensor outside the intake, but when i unplugged it I didnt get the 2nd part of the sensor, the gray part, I was wondering how do I get it out of the stock air intake tube? the IAT sensor as or right now is electric taped.
Any pointers?


----------



## bkny (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (dubbbunny)*

how did you get the gray part of the IAT sensor out of the tube?


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (bkny)*

all of these intakes throw codes because of turbulance on the sensative maf. get the maf ring from 20 squared tuning that just slides right in and you can put whatever intake you want and never get the CEL


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

hey, so with the Filter connected right to the MAF, you have no CEL? because i was going to turn my Carbonio CAI into a short ram and couldnt decide whether to put the filter right onto the MAF. Do you have a MAF insert ring?


----------

